# Hilt's Landing restoration efforts nearly done



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is how I've been spending my free time.

Hilt's Landing restoration efforts nearly done	

When bids came in much higher than expected for a restoration project at Hilt's Landing in Whitehall Township, local residents rolled up their sleeves and went to work. 

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=10452926&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=391801&rfi=6


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Note that the article photo does not show up on this post, but I drew blue lines on a topo map to show that the work we did on the stairway and stream restoration was within the survey boundaries.

Surveying Hilt's Landing

By: Ronda Howell, Beacon staff writer January 10, 2005 

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13716677&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=391801&rfi=6

Getting a bearing on exact property lines of Hilt's Landing may become a little more concrete if members of a committee devoted to the park have their way.

Hilt's Landing is a pristine forest owned by Muskegon County, located in Whitehall Township north of Durham Road (Best Western and Viking Tool). More than 200 acres in size, it sports frontage on White River, a Consumer's Energy easement and numerous two-tracks used by off-road vehicles, hunters and others.

Muskegon County Commissioner Steve Wisniewski chaired a Hilt's Landing Committee last Thursday evening. Much of the conversation centered around a partial survey of the property.

Norman Ullman, chairman of the Public Advisory Committee (PAC), said he spent time around Thanksgiving at the site, following a series of ribboned survey stakes which led to a hill near Silver Creek and then stopped.

"I assume they got in a boat to do the rest of the survey, or maybe they did the survey by magic calculations," said Ullman. Ullman said he was disappointed that the survey, paid for by the Hilt Foundation, didn't encompass the entire property.

Tom Hamilton, another PAC member, said he used a gps (global positioning satellite) unit to estimate the property lines and provided a copy of that estimate to committee members.

Dennis Babcock, Whitehall Township supervisor, said he believes it is important to get permanent stakes on the east boundary of the property. Montague Mayor Henry Roesler, Jr., moved to cement in the corner stakes in the spring. Another part of his motion was to review an area of erosion on one of the hills near the White River.

"(Muskegon County) Wastewater at one time put in some boards to help hold the bank, but erosion is happening underneath those boards. Water is washing right under those boards," said Babcock.

Ullman said if the county initially constructed the erosion protection measure, the county should step up and take care of the erosion problem.

"Government is supposed to lead by example," said Ullman. Babcock said he tries to be practical when it comes to dealing with the county, and the fact is that funding may not be forthcoming to take care of a problem at Hilt's Landing.

Roesler, in his motion to cement in the corner stakes, also asked the committee to authorize a review of stabilization needs at the hill also, with work to be done in the spring. The committee agreed once they know what work needs to be done and has an estimate of the cost, it will request funding from the Hilt's Foundation. Jeff Auch, executive director of the PAC, and Hamilton agreed to review the project and bring details to the next meeting.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

County approves Hilt's Landing sale

http://www.whitelakebeacon.com/news.php?story_id=13000

4-30-2007 Debra Carte Beacon staff writer [email protected]

Muskegon County commissioners made official on Tuesday the sale of Hilts Landing to Whitehall Township.

Now, the dreams the townships supervisor, Dennis Babcock, has had for the 232 acres of forested property since he first laid eyes on it several years ago can begin to be realized. 

Needless to say, were on a high, Babcock said the day after the commissioners approved the sale. I have a lot of dreams for the property and a lot of people on the committee do too. Once we have official control, then our dreams can start to materialize. 

Official control should come by June. Thats when attorneys for the township and the county will complete the drawing up of a no-interest, 10-year land contract for the purchase price of $300,000. 

The Muskegon County Board of Commissioners approved the sale Tuesday in a 10 to 1 vote. Commissioner Bill Gill was the lone dissenter. The county has owned Hilts Landing since 1979 when the Hilt family sold the property to the county for $105,000, just $6,000 under the appraised value, at the time, of $111,000. 

Babcock and other local officials, including former county commissioners Nancy Frye, James Kobza and Steve Wisniewski, formed the Hilts Landing committee in 2000 in an effort to get the property back into local control. 

Its the Hilt family that is helping Whitehall Township to buy the property back. The Hilt Foundation provided the $50,000 down payment and will pay, over the 10 year term of the contract, $200,000 toward the purchase price. Whitehall Township will pay $100,000 over the next 10 years with money they hope to obtain by the sale of property in the townships industrial park. 

Hilts Landing is 232 acres of pristine property on White River and is considered sacred ground by Native Americans since many Native American grave sites are on the property. The Hilts Landing committee will take steps to protect the grave sites and will not disclose their locations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

County approves Hilt's Landing sale

http://www.whitelakebeacon.com/news.php?story_id=13000

4-30-2007 Debra Carte Beacon staff writer [email protected]

Muskegon County commissioners made official on Tuesday the sale of Hilts Landing to Whitehall Township.

Now, the dreams the townships supervisor, Dennis Babcock, has had for the 232 acres of forested property since he first laid eyes on it several years ago can begin to be realized. 

Needless to say, were on a high, Babcock said the day after the commissioners approved the sale. I have a lot of dreams for the property and a lot of people on the committee do too. Once we have official control, then our dreams can start to materialize. 

Official control should come by June. Thats when attorneys for the township and the county will complete the drawing up of a no-interest, 10-year land contract for the purchase price of $300,000. 

The Muskegon County Board of Commissioners approved the sale Tuesday in a 10 to 1 vote. Commissioner Bill Gill was the lone dissenter. The county has owned Hilts Landing since 1979 when the Hilt family sold the property to the county for $105,000, just $6,000 under the appraised value, at the time, of $111,000. 

Babcock and other local officials, including former county commissioners Nancy Frye, James Kobza and Steve Wisniewski, formed the Hilts Landing committee in 2000 in an effort to get the property back into local control. 

Its the Hilt family that is helping Whitehall Township to buy the property back. The Hilt Foundation provided the $50,000 down payment and will pay, over the 10 year term of the contract, $200,000 toward the purchase price. Whitehall Township will pay $100,000 over the next 10 years with money they hope to obtain by the sale of property in the townships industrial park. 

Hilts Landing is 232 acres of pristine property on White River and is considered sacred ground by Native Americans since many Native American grave sites are on the property. The Hilts Landing committee will take steps to protect the grave sites and will not disclose their locations.


----------

